# Other mothers photographing mostly own kids



## timor (Jan 17, 2014)

1X - Monique - Latest photos
Most of this pictures is staged, but one can see the love of the mother. Lots of imagination.


----------



## Desi (Jan 17, 2014)

Those are awesome.


----------



## timor (Jan 17, 2014)

I know her from long time ago, 5-6 years. She was photographing then with I believe D60.


----------



## TamiAz (Jan 17, 2014)

Beautiful work..Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrSleepin (Jan 17, 2014)

staged or not, these are great shots


----------



## Braineack (Jan 17, 2014)

Not feeling most of the studio portrait shots, but really like the "candids"


----------

